# babydoll sheep



## mdoerge (May 20, 2009)

I have the opportunity to buy a breeding pair of babydoll sheep.  Can a ewe and ram be housed and pastured together?  If not, could I keep the ewe with my Nigerian Dwarf does and the ram with my Nigerian wether?  I know the feed and minerals are an issue if I housed sheep and goats together.  That is something I think I can work out.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 20, 2009)

yes the ram an ewe can be pastured togather.if the ewe is to young tobe bred you might want to seperate them.


----------



## mdoerge (May 20, 2009)

At what age are rams able to breed?


----------



## wynedot55 (May 20, 2009)

now thats a q i cant answer sorry. maybe some1 else can answer it for you.


----------

